# Erfahrung mit Hybrid Graphik

## Banana

Hallo,

1.

hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit Hybird / Muxless Graphik in einem Laptpop? In meinem Fall ist es ein Lenovo G50-80. 

Aktuell Informationen was ich gerade am Laufen habe findet sich hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7835246.html#7835246

Da das Laptop in Deutschland vertrieben wird, dachte ich mir das es eventuell noch jemand gibt der damit arbeitet.

Im Moment funktioniert es mit dem eingebauten CPU, also unter dem intel Treiber. Aber sehr lahm.

2.

Kennt jemand eine Distro / Live DVD mit der so was "out of the box" funktioniert? Damit man schauen kann welche Versionen / Treiber verwendet werden?

Danke schon mal.

----------

## schmidicom

1.

Ja ich hatte es (unter Gentoo Linux) mal mit sowas (muxless hybrid graphic) zu tun und finde es persönlich schlicht zum kotzen. Allein schon wegen der Art und Weise wie solche muxless-Schaltungen funktionieren ist das Frustpotenzial (nicht nur unter Linux sondern leider auch öfters unter Windows) enorm. Dazu kommt noch das nicht alle Geräte die genau gleiche muxless-Variante [*] einsetzen und es so gelinde gesagt "interessant" werden kann das akzeptabel zum laufen zu bringen.

Das Resultat dieses Wildwuchs an bescheuerten Ideen ist das selbst unter Windows die offiziellen proprietären Treiber viel zu oft unfähig sind damit Umzugehen. Meiner persönlichen Erfahrung nach laufen vor allem Produkte von Autodesk auf solchen Geräten mehr schlecht als recht.

[*] Bei den einen Modellen wird der ganze Output der diskreten GPU durch die im CPU integrierte Grafikeinheit gejagt egal auf welchem Monitor (Laptop oder extern) das Ergebnis angezeigt werden soll. Und dann gibt es noch welche bei denen der externe HDMI/DVI/VGA-Anschluss exklusiv an der diskreten GPU hängt während beim internen Laptopdisplay immer noch das selbe Prozedere gefahren wird wie beim vorherigen Fall.

2.

Da ja wie gesagt es sogar unter Windows nicht wirklich immer klappt bezweifle ich ernsthaft das es eine Distribution gibt die mit diesem muxless-Gewürge in jedem Fall umgehen kann.

----------

## Banana

schmidicom, danke für dein Feedback.

Ich denke ich habe die Variante "wird der ganze Output der diskreten GPU durch die im CPU integrierte Grafikeinheit gejagt egal auf welchem Monitor (Laptop oder extern) das Ergebnis angezeigt werden soll."

Leider habe ich es mit dem proprietären Treiber nicht zum laufen bekommen und akuell mit radeon auch nicht... Wie erwähnt ist das sehr frustrieren wenn gar nichts funktioniert. Da kann man sicht nicht mal anhand von Fehlern weierhangeln. Hast du noch im Kopf was dazunötig war damit es funktonierte?

----------

## schmidicom

 **_-=Banana=-_* wrote:*   

> Hast du noch im Kopf was dazunötig war damit es funktonierte?

 

Mir wurde mal gesagt das es mit einem zweiten X11 welcher die diskrete GPU benutzt möglich sein soll Programme so zu starten das diese zwar in der aktuellen X11-Session angezeigt aber trotzdem auf dem zweiten X11 ausgeführt werden. Aber ich entschied mich dann lieber dafür die diskrete GPU einfach abzuschalten als irgend ein Gebastel mit mäßigen Erfolgsaussichten aufzubauen.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Eins Vorweg: nvidia top, AMD Flopp.

Ich habe einen Dell Precision M4800 mit hybrider Grafik.

Zu Beginn hatte ich eine ATI Karte drin, aber das war nicht zum aushalten. Keine Ahnung, was AMD da macht, aber deren eigene Treiber können damit nicht umgehen. Selbst unter Windows 7 funktionierte das hinten und vorne nicht. Nach 10-15 Minuten kam dann eine Meldung wie: "ATI Kontrollzentrum funktioniert nicht mehr..." (Oder so ähnlich, ist lange her, das war im Frühling 2014) und die ATI-Karte war daraufhin praktisch tot bis zum nächsten Neustart.

Unter Linux konnte ich nur entweder Intel, oder ATI verwenden. Ein Laptop ist unterwegs aber recht nutzlos, wenn der geringste Stromverbrauch bei ca 48 Watt liegt, weil die dusselige ATI-Karte Strom ohne Ende braucht um einen Desktop und einen texteditor anzuzeigen. Oder auch nur die Konsole. War egal. Davon mal abgesehen, dass das An- und Abstöpseln eines externen Monitors für die ATI-Karte wohl eine untragbare Beleidigung darstellte, oder so etwas in der Art.

Ich habe das dann Haarfein (Unten mal zitiert) dem Dell_Support geschildert und habe dann eine Nvidia Quadro K2100M bekommen. Schonmal 2GB Grapfikspeicher statt nur 500MB in der ATI fand ich schick. Und dann lief die Kiste. Aber wie.

Windows: Noch nie Probleme gehabt, weder unter Windows 7, noch jetzt unter Windows 10. Der Treiber ist sogar richtig gut darin vorzukonfigurieren was über die Intel HD, und was über die nvidia läuft.

Linux: Da Ausloggen/Einloggen für mich nicht in Frage kommt, verwende ich seit Somer 2014 Bumblebee. Was über die nvidia laufen soll, wie zum Beispiel VMware Workstation, damit ich darin 3D-Beschleunigung habe, bekommt einfach ein "primusrun" vorangestellt.

Hier und da mal ein wenig Fummelei, aber das Ding läuft!

Neben VMware laufen auch Steam, wine und Boinc ganz hervorragend über die nvidia.

Ach ja: VGA-Port ist durchgeschliffen, HDMI klebt direkt an der GraKa.

Probleme und Besonderheiten:Boinc braucht ein aktuelles CUDA, für das ich extra ebuilds in mein Overlay packen musste, damit der Kram mit GCC-5.3 kompiliert.

Aber läuft. Aktuelle Meldung aus Boinc: *BOINC Log wrote:*   

> Do 07 Jan 2016 16:04:36 CET |  | CUDA: NVIDIA GPU 0: Quadro K2100M (driver version 355.11, CUDA version 7.5, compute capability 3.0, 2048MB, 1844MB available, 768 GFLOPS peak)
> 
> Do 07 Jan 2016 16:04:36 CET |  | OpenCL: NVIDIA GPU 0: Quadro K2100M (driver version 355.11, device version OpenCL 1.2 CUDA, 2048MB, 1844MB available, 768 GFLOPS peak)

 VMware Workstation braucht etwas Hilfe um über Bumblebee zu laufen. Falls gewünscht, kann ich das mal posten.Das wars eigentlich schon.

... Hier mal mein damaliger Text an den Dell Support. Ich finde der zeigt ganz nett, warum ATI und Hybrid (zumindest im April 2014) keine gute Idee war: *Mail vom 22.04.2014 wrote:*   

> Laut der Seite
> 
> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201305-13534/
> 
> ist der Laptop "Dell Precision M4800" (mit ATI Venus XT) für Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS 64-bit zertifiziert.
> ...

 

----------

## Yamakuzure

Achja, nochmal ein "Nachschub":

```
 ~ $ nvidia-smi

Thu Jan  7 16:20:18 2016       

+------------------------------------------------------+                       

| NVIDIA-SMI 355.11     Driver Version: 355.11         |                       

|-------------------------------+----------------------+----------------------+

| GPU  Name        Persistence-M| Bus-Id        Disp.A | Volatile Uncorr. ECC |

| Fan  Temp  Perf  Pwr:Usage/Cap|         Memory-Usage | GPU-Util  Compute M. |

|===============================+======================+======================|

|   0  Quadro K2100M       Off  | 0000:01:00.0     Off |                  N/A |

| N/A   58C    P0    N/A /  N/A |    337MiB /  2047MiB |     80%      Default |

+-------------------------------+----------------------+----------------------+

                                                                               

+-----------------------------------------------------------------------------+

| Processes:                                                       GPU Memory |

|  GPU       PID  Type  Process name                               Usage      |

|=============================================================================|

|    0     18214    C   ...52_x86_64-pc-linux-gnu__BRP6-cuda32-nv270   149MiB |

|    0     24191    G   /opt/vmware/lib/vmware/bin/vmware-vmx.real     168MiB |

|    0     24230    G   Xorg                                             8MiB |

+-----------------------------------------------------------------------------+
```

Also am Besten keinen laptop mit hybrider AMD-GraKa kaufen.  :Wink: 

(Wer sich jetzt fragt, warum da "Xorg" steht, das ist der BOINC Manager. Den starte ich ebenfalls über primusrun, weil ich mir bei einigen Projekten (z.B. Einstein@Home) gerne die Life-Grafiken anschaue. Schade, dass es das nicht als XScreenSaver gibt. ^^ (Hier mal ein Screenshot  :Smile: )

----------

## Banana

@schmidicom

ugh, nen extra X11. Ne das kann nicht die Lösung sein. Aber danke schon mal für das Feedback.

@Yamakuzure

Hier habe ich schon mal meine "Reise" protokolliert:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7835246.html#7835246

Leider habe ich eine AMD Karte.... Hätte ich das nur vorher gewusst, aber ich danke das kann doch mittlerweile eigentlich nicht das Problem sein. Schade. Nun muss ich erst mal auf der Intel Graphik bleiben.

Schade nur, dass mit dem Radeo Treiber nur ein "no Screens found" kommt und die offiziellen Treiber von AMD nur einen Schwarzen Bildschirm bringen. Die Kontroll-Center-Software lässt sich nicht starten...

Mal sehen, eventuell klappt es ja mal. Ist zwar nicht zufriedenstellend aber ich muss damit erst mal leben. Reicht auch. Den anspruchvolles hinsichtlich Graphik mache ich damit eh nicht.

Und Danke für deine ausführliche Beschreibung!

Edit:

Nur so als hinweis: Es ist eine HD8550M Graphikkarte. Diese sollte eigentlich vom Radeon Treiber unterstützt werden. 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon

----------

## schmidicom

 **_-=Banana=-_* wrote:*   

> Nun muss ich erst mal auf der Intel Graphik bleiben.

 

Der Akku deines Laptops wird es dir danken, unabhängig davon was für eine zweite GPU verbaut wurde.

 **_-=Banana=-_* wrote:*   

> Schade nur, dass mit dem Radeo Treiber nur ein "no Screens found" kommt

 

Das liegt wie bereits gesagt daran das an der dedizierten GPU kein monitor angeschlossen ist sondern der ganze Output erst mal durch die im CPU integrierte GPU "durchgereicht" werden muss. Und wenn an dieser Stelle nicht beide Treiber (ob nun aus dem Kernel oder proprietär) perfekt zusammenarbeiten funktioniert es eben nicht.

 **_-=Banana=-_* wrote:*   

> Mal sehen, eventuell klappt es ja mal. Ist zwar nicht zufriedenstellend aber ich muss damit erst mal leben.

 

Nach allem was man im Internet so zu lesen bekommt soll Multi-GPU (egal welcher Art) mit Wayland besser werden, aber das wird wohl noch etwas dauern.

@Yamakuzure

Sorry aber hier auf AMD einzuschlagen ist auch nicht das wahre, es gibt je nach dem wie dieser hybridmist verdrahtet ist (Linux genau wie Windows) auch mit Nvidia mehr als genug Probleme. Und vor allem fangen die meisten Probleme mit Nvidia genau dann an wenn man irgendwann auf die glorreiche Idee kommt ein Treiberupdate (egal ob jetzt für die integrierte oder dedizierte) zu fahren. Denn wenn der Mist überhaupt mal zufriedenstellend funktioniert dann meist nur in GENAU der Zusammenstellung wie sie verkauft wurde.

Fazit: Beide Hersteller AMD wie Nvidia bekleckern sich in diesem Bereich nicht gerade mit allzu viel Ruhm und der Endkunde ist meist derjenige der den ganzen Mist ausbaden darf.Last edited by schmidicom on Sun Jan 10, 2016 5:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Banana

Die Idee dahinter ist ja echt nicht schlecht, diese dann aber mit "wilden" Konstruktionen und mit "ich-mach-es-besser-als-der-andere" mehr schlecht als recht umzusetzen ist mal wieder typisch. Leider.

----------

## schmidicom

Um ehrlich zu sein kann ich persönlich auch mit der Idee dahinter nicht wirklich viel anfangen, ein verbessertes Power Management wäre mir viel lieber. Diese Chips (egal ob CPU oder GPU) müssen einfach flexibler werden um sich im Energieverbrauch und Leistung der jeweiligen Situation besser anpassen zu können.

Aber vermutlich haben die etlichen Marketingdeppen in den entsprechenden Firmen was dagegen denn so wie es jetzt ist kann man dem Kunden gleich zwei Chips auf einmal unterjubeln.

----------

## Banana

tja, wie immer ist der Grund "Geld"  :Wink: 

ich habe es nun mal wieder mit dem 4.3.3 Kernel und dem aktuellen ati Treiber https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/x11-drivers/ati-drivers (~amd64) probiert. VIDEO_CARDS ist um fglrx erweitert.

Nun bekomme ich schon mal mehr. (oder es ist mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen). Es bleibt zwar immer noch ein Schwarzer Bildschirm mit einem _ links oben. Aber der Mauszeiger ist mit dem aktuellem Theme von XFCE4 ausgestattet. Wenn ich nun meinen Shortcut für den application-finder unter XFCE4 drücke, dann habe ich kurz den bitte-warten-mauszeiger. Wenn ich dann in den application-finder blind was eintippe startet auch die Anwendung. Aber man sieht nichts.

Somit startet der Desktop mit dem enviroment von XFCE4 (was ja auch richtig ist) aber ich sehe nichts. Der Mauszeiger ist zentral auf dem Bildschirm zu sehen, also nicht irgendwo anders.

Vielleicht fehlt in xfce4 noch was.... sehr komisch.... Denn der X11 stürzt nicht ab... Im Gegenzug stürzt es mit radeon ab...

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> @Yamakuzure
> 
> Sorry aber hier auf AMD einzuschlagen ist auch nicht das wahre, es gibt je nach dem wie dieser hybridmist verdrahtet ist (Linux genau wie Windows) auch mit Nvidia mehr als genug Probleme. Und vor allem fangen die meisten Probleme mit Nvidia genau dann an wenn man irgendwann auf die glorreiche Idee kommt ein Treiberupdate (egal ob jetzt für die integrierte oder dedizierte) zu fahren. Denn wenn der Mist überhaupt mal zufriedenstellend funktioniert dann meist nur in GENAU der Zusammenstellung wie sie verkauft wurde.
> 
> Fazit: Beide Hersteller AMD wie Nvidia bekleckern sich in diesem Bereich nicht gerade mit allzu viel Ruhm und der Endkunde ist meist derjenige der den ganzen Mist ausbaden darf.

 Wenn es so klang, dann liegt das vermutlich daran, dass ich seit dem Umstieg auf nvidia nie Probleme hatte. Wenn es mal mit einem Treiberupdate zu Schwierigkeiten kam, war das genereller Natur und hatte nichts mit Optimus zu tun. Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will, nvidia macht es schlicht besser als AMD.

(Ich will nvidia hier aber nicht über den grünen Klee loben. "Hin und wieder Schwierigkeiten" empfinde ich einfach als deutlich positiver als "funktioniert garnicht!"  :Wink:  )

Ein großes Ärgernis, egal welche Zusammenstellung man hat, ist aber natürlich, dass manche Hersteller ihre Hardware so zusammenlöten, dass der Effekt eintritt, den du beschreibst: Funktioniert prima, solange du nichts aktualisierst. Das nervt total, ja.

----------

## tazinblack

Also ohne jetzt alles hier gelesen zu haben...

... ich hab son nvidia optimus Ding im Notebook und es war ein ziemlicher Scheiß das zum Laufen zu bringen.

Ich bin inzwischen so weit, dass ich beim nächsten Gerät nur auf die Intel Grafik setzen werde.

Diese ist zwar nicht so leistungsstark, sollte für meinen Bedarf aber reichen.

Ach und an dieser Stelle könnte ich jetzt das berühmte Zitat von Linus zum Thema Nvidia bringen, aber ich denke das kennt sowieso jeder.

----------

## musv

Ich hab in meinem Notebook auch 'ne Nvidia Optimus. 

Bin ich zufrieden? Naja, so halb. Für 3D-Anwendungen ist das Ding echt gut. VDPau für beschleunigte Videos kriegt man aber nicht zum Laufen. HDMI hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Bei 3D-Anwendungen stellt man einfach ein primusrun voran, und schon wird die Anwendung auf der Nvidia ausgeführt. 

Ziemlich bekloppt ist wohl die Umsetzung von Optimus auf Windows. Soweit ich das mal gelesen hab, existiert da wohl eine Whitelist, in der die bekannten Anwendungen aufgelistet sind, die über die Nvidia ausgegeben werden. Der Rest wird dann durch die Intel gerendert. Ist in meinen Augen 'ne dämliche Lösung.

Wie's mit ATI aussieht, weiß ich nicht. In den letzten 10 Jahren war für mich ATI aufgrund der Treiberqualität keine Option.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Unter Windows hast du die nvidia-Systemsteuerung, in der du schlicht angibst, was womit zu laufen hat. Die Whitelist ist nur dafür da, dass du bei den bekanntesten Anwendungen und Spielen da nicht dauernd drin rumwerkeln musst, sondern das System das möglichst schon für dich erledigt. das ist in etwa so, als könnte der nvidia-Treiber dir automatisch das "primusrun" vorwegstellen, wo es sinnvoll (und bekannt) ist, du das aber jederzeit nach Herzenslust alles ändern kannst.

----------

